# New oil slick?



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Has anyone heard a report about a slick being spotted?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

They are reporting this on Fox News right now. A sheen has been seen and that's what's being reported.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Head Kned said:


> They are reporting this on Fox News right now. A sheen has been seen and that's what's being reported.


Charlie or Martin? What are they catching?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

beeritself said:


> Charlie or Martin? What are they catching?


Ha! I caught it at the tail end of the report. But the segment was discussing the 2010 BP spill and this latest reported sheen. Apparently BP got a settlement that they are out of harms way and any damage now beyond what happened in 2010 they are not accountable. 

No pics were shown, it was all "reported"


----------

